# workingline GSD can't do agility?



## Josiebear

Sorry i had to laugh and i am pretty sure there are plenty of folks out there with working line shepherds that puts them agility. 

I thought Shepherds were versatile? regardless what line they came from?. What if i'm not into the whole schutzhund thing? isn't it supposed to be something that both you and the dog actually enjoy?. What if i enjoy agility with Josie?. 

Gah people drive me bonkers with this whole dog politics thing! she is my dog and i will do whatever i want to do with her, if i want her to go fishing i'll do that too!! ( only if she hand thumbs) haha 

i think i'm going to go take my un-versatile German Shepherd out for a walk and tell the poor girl she cannot do agility because she's a working line shepherd.... poor thing


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Working line GSDs do AWESOME in Agility. If you ask me, better than showlines.  They have, from what I've seen during my Agility years, more speed and are more agile for the most part. Not saying all showlines are like that, specially German Showlines. But I've seen plenty of American Showlines not do so well. Not starting a fight, just talking from what I've seen over the years doing Agility.
And yes, you do with your dog what you and your dog enjoy the best!


----------



## TiffanyK

Okay, this may be a dumb question but how do you know which you have? Or do you not know unless you know their pedigree?


----------



## Elaine

I have no idea who you've been listening to, but if you want to do agility and do well, you pretty much have to have a workingline dog. 

I do agility with my boy and he's doing great. My instructor almost refused to take us on initially when she heard I had a GSD, because they usually have no drive or focus, but now loves my wild child. 

There are only two other workingline dogs in this area in agility and they both do well. The problem is that there are very few workingline breeders in MN and no good ones so there aren't very many of these dogs around to begin with.


----------



## GSDElsa

Um, who the heck told you that line of BS?


----------



## gsdlove212

If I were to do agility, I would want workinglines. I know several people that do agility with their working line GSDs. Who told you that you couldn't do it with your dog?


----------



## LARHAGE

I have a friend that trains Agility dogs, all kinds of German Shepherds compete successfully, it stands to reason that every one favors their own type, I know everyone thinks their line is the most beautiful etc.. of course I KNOW the German Showlines are, but I don't think any less of those that don't.


----------



## Josiebear

gsdlove212 said:


> If I were to do agility, I would want workinglines. I know several people that do agility with their working line GSDs. Who told you that you couldn't do it with your dog?


Some dude that sent me a PM somewhere else. He's all for true working dogs and he got cranky because i'm not working her like a true working dog should be. With that he says for me to find Josie a home to someone who will truly work her and for me to get a yorkie because otherwise if i cannot handle a working dog this monster is going to turn on me and act all aggressive.

I don't need no darn yorkie and i can handle a shepherd just fine regardless what line it is!. Josie does not have a real extreme high drive like those other hard core working dogs. She's more on the mellow side.She can move but not enough of that drive. I do think she'll behappy in agility and other sports than doing schutzhund. 

I think it's all the matter of what you and your dog can enjoy doing together and schutzhund isn't something that i can't find myself committed to.


----------



## onyx'girl

Better not let MaggieRoseLee know working lines can't do agility, she'd think she was in a dream all these years!!


----------



## Josiebear

onyx'girl said:


> Better not let MaggieRoseLee know working lines can't do agility, she'd think she was in a dream all these years!!


Poor maggieroseLee. I guess we both need to re home our dogs huh? LOL


----------



## Mrs.K

TiffanyK said:


> Okay, this may be a dumb question but how do you know which you have? Or do you not know unless you know their pedigree?


You can't just see it with the pedigree, it's also how your dog is build and looks like. 

Put an American Showline, German Showline and German Working Line next to each other and I am pretty sure that you would be able to tell which is the american show, german show and german working line.


----------



## TiffanyK

Okay, now I'm off to google to figure out which mine is. haha


----------



## dukethegsd

me too haha lol j/k. i thought i had a working line czech/german .


----------



## Jason L

Hmmm ... I didn't know WL can't do agility. I guess you learn something new everyday ...


----------



## Fodder

TiffanyK said:


> Okay, now I'm off to google to figure out which mine is. haha


east german working lines


----------



## Josiebear

TiffanyK said:


> Okay, now I'm off to google to figure out which mine is. haha


from your avatar looks like yours is east? Josie is combination of east and west. I have her pedigree, you can also request a family history through AKC. unless your pup is a rescue?


----------



## ChristenHolden

I would love to know what lines Bella has. American? East? West? Working? ???? I have no clue. I don't even know if she's working. I do have photos of her mum and dad tho. But that's not much help. I'm so new to GSDs I probly not be able to tell the diff If a example of all of the dogs was put in front of me. But that aside I do want to do carting with her. That should not matter what lines she has to beable to do that. Now I just have to find a harness.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

first, christen, the majority of sables like Bella are usually working lines, of course there are some am lines that are sables as well, and I'm not really sure I've seen dark sable german show lines?? 

It isn't the 'line' of dog cut out for agility, it's the brains of the dog. Doesn't matter if he's a purple people eater or came from mars,,if you have a dog with brains who wants to do agility, they will do it)


----------



## TiffanyK

awesome thanks. I did find that I thought she looked more like the german working while googling. What is the difference between eastern and western? I mean other than just directional? LOL. Is there different attributes to each?


----------



## ChristenHolden

I figure I will know more when she's a year to 2 years old and filled out. Her dad was a blanket back and her mom a saddle patternd sable. What ever she is I love her with all my heart.


----------



## Lin

ChristenHolden said:


> I would love to know what lines Bella has. American? East? West? Working? ???? I have no clue. I don't even know if she's working. I do have photos of her mum and dad tho. But that's not much help. I'm so new to GSDs I probly not be able to tell the diff If a example of all of the dogs was put in front of me. But that aside I do want to do carting with her. That should not matter what lines she has to beable to do that. Now I just have to find a harness.


Bella is young, you shouldn't start carting until the dog is at least 18 months old and preferably wait until 24 months. You have other dogs though don't you? You could have an older dog pull the cart and Bella come along for only the exercise as long as its not for long periods on pavement. You want to avoid that until she's grown so not to negatively affect her joints.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

onyx'girl said:


> Better not let MaggieRoseLee know working lines can't do agility, she'd think she was in a dream all these years!!


 
 WHAT!!!!!!! 

Don't tell my Bretta Lee or the AKC, they may take her Championship away!!! :wild:

Pretty much all the best running GSD's I see at trials come from some type of working background. Though it's interesting the mix of herding/West German/Chek/German show/German working.....

I think it's more a reverse discimination type of thing. If I was breeding for Schutzhund and that was my love, then CLEARLY if you did NOT do Schutzund with one of my dogs you are losing your mind and not using my dog to it's full potential.... 

Instead I think that not all GSD's may be the best herder, or tracker, or protection or agility dog...... but if you have a versitile GSD with the POTENTIAL for all that they can do amazing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

TiffanyK said:


> awesome thanks. I did find that I thought she looked more like the german working while googling. What is the difference between eastern and western? I mean other than just directional? LOL. Is there different attributes to each?


It's hard to know exactly without papers, but there are different looks and here are some sites to help:

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, TYPE COMPARISON

Breed Types & Related Families

German Shepherd Dog Breed Types

German Shepherd Dog Photos and information for Breed Types and Characteristics


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

MaggieRoseLee, I can tell exactly what my dogs' lines are, just by looking at her. Annie is a PB GSD of the "SPCA Couch Potato Line."


----------



## debbiebrown

personally i think i would go with east german or Czech lines for alot of reasons at least in my experience they are more willing to please (at least the ones i have had) and will do anything.,............very responsive dogs..........i went west german with my current puppy, maybe its the line.....but ah hum.......he is not extremely responsive, a bit slow in the head, and seems to do things only when its his idea,.......not impressed with the west german working lines.........or maybe its just the line he's from...........but it takes alot of work to get him interested.........not like ddr or czech who seem to respond to anything thats fun..........


----------



## sagelfn

guesses? can he do agility? 









I know it isn't a good stack but its the best we've gotten so far


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Brandi, why not? I like long legged dawgs, go for it)


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx is a mixed bag of American pet lines and over the standard in height. 
She loved doing agility. We may not do that well, but she loves everything but the teeter and weaves...
do it for fun if nothing else!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Thats BS! that man needs a big slap in the face!

OK don't be too harsh.lol

Anyone care to guess what lines Molly or Tanner may be from? I am think Tanner ahs show line and Molly has working line.But I can be totally off.lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Truth is, if your dog is structurally sound and fit, good weight, and has the willingness and drive to 'work' with you...........then agility is a great venue to play in.


----------



## doggiedad

please, please let me answer dude for you. 

try a few things with your dog. whichever arena your dog
excells in do that. <

i never answer for my dog and say he won't like something.
i don't know what my dog doesn't like to do. everything i teach
him he does without hesitation.

have fun with your dog. do whatever and please let me answer dude
for you.






Josiebear said:


> Some dude that sent me a PM somewhere else. He's all for true working dogs and he got cranky because i'm not working her like a true working dog should be. With that he says for me to find Josie a home to someone who will truly work her and for me to get a yorkie because otherwise if i cannot handle a working dog this monster is going to turn on me and act all aggressive.
> 
> I don't need no darn yorkie and i can handle a shepherd just fine regardless what line it is!. Josie does not have a real extreme high drive like those other hard core working dogs. She's more on the mellow side.She can move but not enough of that drive. I do think she'll behappy in agility and other sports than doing schutzhund.
> 
> I think it's all the matter of what you and your dog can enjoy doing together and schutzhund isn't something that i can't find myself committed to.


----------



## ChristenHolden

All such pretty dogs! I can't decide what line I like best their all so stunning!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Well... that explains why Stark only does have of the course in our agility class.. he is only HALF working lines.... lol. (Just kidding - he does finish the course.. lol).

I personally think the working lines do better at agility because their structure is usually smaller, more balanced than showlines (not that I have anything against showlines - my female is WGSL and Stark is DDR x WGSL).


----------



## mjbgsd

Sheesh maybe I shouldn't have done agility with Cody and Isa.....LOL


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Since I have no idea what Molly's lines are I shouldn't use her in anything.


----------



## mygsds

I am really laughing at this. This guy needs a quick awakening - maybe a rude one )
Killian, my first agility GSD was East German/Czech working lines - I put a SchH3 and IPO3 on him, then when he retired I did agility - he was the top GSD in agility in Canada and his achievements still stand as #1 almost 2 years after I lost him. 
Kahlua is from working lines. Her breeder is thrilled I am doing agility with her. Her litter mates are doing Schutzhund, service dog and agility now for some. They are awesome schutzhund dogs but Molly is as proud of Kahlua's achievements in agility as she is of the others in their sports.

A working dog is just that - working - doesn't matter what job they do as long as they do a job. Schutzhund is a sport - it tests certain abilities but it is not the only test of a good working dog.

This guy is totally out to lunch and needs a reality check.

Ok tirade over ) Off to get my working line dog ready for her agility trial tomorrow

pat


----------



## ChristenHolden

Jessie after seeing molly jump after that tug am sure she would do very well with agility. I'm gunna teach my girl to Cart. Another person thougt she had at least some working lines in her. If not she should do well with a small cart. Theirs a lot to do with or dogs regardles. Altho I may post more pics of Bella and her mom and dad to see if we can guess what lines she may be. You can add molly and tanner to we may beable to figure it out


----------



## elisabeth_00117

mygsds said:


> I am really laughing at this. This guy needs a quick awakening - maybe a rude one )
> Killian, my first agility GSD was East German/Czech working lines - I put a SchH3 and IPO3 on him, then when he retired I did agility - he was the top GSD in agility in Canada and his achievements still stand as #1 almost 2 years after I lost him.
> Kahlua is from working lines. Her breeder is thrilled I am doing agility with her. Her litter mates are doing Schutzhund, service dog and agility now for some. They are awesome schutzhund dogs but Molly is as proud of Kahlua's achievements in agility as she is of the others in their sports.
> 
> A working dog is just that - working - doesn't matter what job they do as long as they do a job. Schutzhund is a sport - it tests certain abilities but it is not the only test of a good working dog.
> 
> This guy is totally out to lunch and needs a reality check.
> 
> Ok tirade over ) Off to get my working line dog ready for her agility trial tomorrow
> 
> pat


:thumbup:


----------



## Jessiewessie99

ChristenHolden said:


> Jessie after seeing molly jump after that tug am sure she would do very well with agility. I'm gunna teach my girl to Cart. Another person thougt she had at least some working lines in her. If not she should do well with a small cart. Theirs a lot to do with or dogs regardles. Altho I may post more pics of Bella and her mom and dad to see if we can guess what lines she may be. You can add molly and tanner to we may beable to figure it out


Thanks. Molly may be of working lines because she looks similar in structure to most working line dogs....Tanner well I don't know.lol

post the threads link when you can


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Thats ridiculous, some ppl are full of it, I bet Joise would be great at pretty much anything you put her mind to


----------



## Lin

ChristenHolden said:


> Jessie after seeing molly jump after that tug am sure she would do very well with agility. I'm gunna teach my girl to Cart. Another person thougt she had at least some working lines in her. If not she should do well with a small cart. Theirs a lot to do with or dogs regardles. Altho I may post more pics of Bella and her mom and dad to see if we can guess what lines she may be. You can add molly and tanner to we may beable to figure it out


She doesn't need working lines to do carting, any dog can do it especially draft carting. But please wait until she is at LEAST 18 months old to begin, you don't want to cause problems with her developing bones and joints.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Lin said:


> She doesn't need working lines to do carting, any dog can do it especially draft carting.


That is true! Bianca is 99% show lines (west German) and she did amazing in a carting class we took. The instructor said we could easily be ready for a draft test in a few weeks, based on how Bianca was doing in the class.


----------



## ChristenHolden

I plan on letting Bella grow some more first but I do plan on getting her used to wearing a harness. Look feel sound. That kind of stuff. I found plans on line for a light weight cart made out of pvc pipe. Very light weight.


----------



## Josiebear

I am glad to see many people here do different things with their dogs. Now i don't feel so bad .

Early mornings i do work her nose though, we head off to my folks farm and find really grassy areas and i'll spread out some chicken meat or some kibble for her, She loves it. So it's not like i just sit on my butt all day doing nothing. She keeps me moving and i like that . 

We did some agility courses in training, i use it for fun and you should see the way her face lights up. I am thinking of putting mhy 5 year old sheltie into agility too, i bet Casey would beat Josie though haha


----------

